# My 160! (discus)



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Enjoy

Jewels








Rose red








Fine line snakeskin








Wild 








carnation turquoise 








Red turquoise 








Albino butterfly








Pigeon blood (larger)








Pigeon blood (smaller)








fire eel








Teacup stingray (dark)








Teacup stingray (light)


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool! How 'bout one of the whole setup?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce looking collection. The Rose Red and the Turq (he's a carnation turq) are the ones I sold you right? They look great. Nice work with them. I need to take some update shots of mine I think.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice Alex....


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

good job Alex


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish! I like your Blue turquoise discus


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks every one for the coments 

Cloudysky, i will work on getting you a full set up shot  I am planning on moving them soon as i plan on finishing up my styro project

Target, Yes i did get them from you! That turq is currently the most loved fish in the house lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Awesome! 
Nice Fish!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't doubt it, he looks great!


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

those rays are looking good....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah the rays are doing fantastic! They are loving the scape


----------

